
Google won't entertain user requests - thewhitetulip
https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=8022
======
a-dub
Good god. That thread makes me want to smack myself upside the head.

Unmoderated bugtrackers for open source projects only worked when the people
who knew about them were a self selecting group. It's becoming clear that a
new model is going to be needed.

------
JoeAltmaier
tl;dr: Guy thinks they know better than Google designers, and tries to dictate
app behavior. Frustration results.

~~~
thescriptkiddie
tl;dr: Guy wonders why Chrome behaves differently than Firefox and Safari,
Google engineer tags issue wontfix with zero explanation.

~~~
efes
I think that explanation would be new edge cases for the risk of fullscreen
sites impersonating the desktop?

When I worked on bugs I would always be careful to note that kind of reason
even if I was a little too terse for the users.. I'd hate to see the motivated
new hire try to improve ease of use by examining closed bugs like this one.

------
echlebek
I found reading this oddly therapeutic.

